# List of Japanese Instruments VSTs



## kessel (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi,

I'm going to copy/paste a post I did on a different forum just in case someone is interested in japanese instruments as VST and if you do know some more to add to this list

For those interested in japanese VSTs, I did some research on Japanese VSTs months ago, I ended up buying some of these as well as some others are on my future purchases list. I put here a list of the VSTs I liked the most in case you are interested:

- Sonica JP Koto 13, Tsugaru Shamisen and Shakuhachi. They are the best in my opinion, ended up purchasing the three of them in the last sale action who took place because of the 10th anniversary of Sonica Instruments:








PRODUCT - Sonica Instruments


Virtuoso Japanese Series The KONTAKT library from Japan makes Japanese sounds sound correct and beautiful, and delivers them to people all over the world.This is the KONTAKT library from Japan.SALE KOTO 13 Version 2A Kontakt library reproducing the nuances of the 13-string koto so naturally it...




sonica.jp





- BFD3 Expansions Taiko + Kabuki & Noh Percussion, which are actually a product by Sonica JP too, but they did it for FXpansion, so you can only purchase for FXpansion's BFD now:


https://www.bfddrums.com/expansions/japanese-taiko-percussion.html




https://www.bfddrums.com/expansions/kabuki-and-noh-percussion.html



- Nagoya Harp by UVI, a very unique instrument and the only VST version I know of it:
https://www.uvi.net/nagoya-harp.html

- Premier Sound Factory Koto and Shakuhachi, for me the only VSTs that can compete with the Sonica JP ones, maybe I end up getting these some day too as a second option and if I need a different color in my compositions:





Princess Koto KAGUYA – Japanese Koto Instrument library


Princess Koto KAGUYA PREMIER SOUND FACTORY SAMURAI Classics – Japanese Koto instrument library for Kontakt & Free Kontakt Player. Buy Now $119 + tax KAGUYA Demo and review by RockoN Company. Kaguya ver 1.20 Updated – Numeric display function…




premiersoundfactory.com





http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/shak ... premier-g/

- Koto Nation from Impact Soundworks also included in the Propellerheads Reason shop as a Rack Extension for Reason, good to go if you are starting with these sounds and do not have that much money. Even when the name is Koto Nation it also includes a sampled Shamisen:
https://impactsoundworks.com/product/koto-nation/
https://www.propellerheads.com/shop/product/koto-nation/
- Ventus Shakuhachi, a shakuhachi with a nice sound and a different color than the previous ones:
https://impactsoundworks.com/product/ventus-shakuhachi/

- ShamiKoto by Syntheway, which is actually an emulation made by computer as far as I know, depending on what you are writing might be interesting though:
https://syntheway.com/ShamiKoto.htm

- Here are some other japanese flutes like Shinobue, Ryuteki and Hichiriki, I personally didn't like the quality though, but maybe of interest for somebody else as the prices are pretty affordable:
https://legatone.booth.pm

Here are som additions taken from this same thread or found during the years so I can keep all instruments listed on the first message
- Native Instruments Asia Collection includes a Japanese Instruments section:








EAST ASIA


EAST ASIA captures the authentic sound of traditional Chinese, Japanese, and Korean instruments, in an intuitive KONTAKT instrument for modern productions.




www.native-instruments.com





- Chronicles Miyabi by Evolution Series








Chronicles Miyabi


In collaboration with virtuoso musicians Bronwyn Kirkpatrick and Satsuki Odamura we introduce Chronicles Miyabi. A library for Kontakt.




www.evolutionseries.com





- Taiko Creator, probably my favourite taiko VSTi so far








Taiko Creator - Drum Sample Library for Kontakt Player - In Session Audio


Taiko Creator is a virtual instrument sample library designed for Kontakt and the free Kontakt Player platforms. Huge, deep and powerful, Japanese taiko drums often underpin the music for epic movies across all genre. Taiko Creator allows you to achieve "that sound" in a new and more powerful way.



insessionaudio.com





And for those interested on Chinese instruments this could be also a good reference too:
http://www.chineekong.com/main.htm


----------



## kessel (Apr 4, 2019)

In case someone is interested, there is a 48h sale for 8dio Taiko VSTs:

https://8dio.com/instrument/the-new-epic-taiko-ensemble-and-solo-bundle/


----------



## playz123 (Apr 4, 2019)

No such thing...an instrument of that type is a "VSTi". "VST" means Virtual Studio Technology and is the technology used to create a VSTi. Just thought you'd like to know. Carry on!   

Very useful list for those looking for Japanese instruments!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 4, 2019)

Isn't the DX7 a traditional Japanese instrument too?


----------



## kessel (Apr 4, 2019)

playz123 said:


> No such thing...an instrument of that type is a "VSTi". "VST" means Virtual Studio Technology and is the technology used to create a VSTi. Just thought you'd like to know. Carry on!
> 
> Very useful list for those looking for Japanese instruments!



Thanks for the correction, I was never good with abbreviations, and I also learned something new


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 4, 2019)

Also, the correct spelling for Koto is 琴 and this is how you say it:



Time to get serious about your world instruments, people!


----------



## timprebble (Apr 4, 2019)

Also SonicCouture released Sho recently

http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/31-ethnic/g62-sheng-khaen-sho/


----------



## fantasy sound (Apr 4, 2019)

Speaking of Japanese traditional instruments, the first things that come to my mind are Sho and Hichiriki (篳篥). In fact, it is Hichiriki that plays a main melody in Japanese classical music Gagaku. So I'm wondering why there is almost no Hichiriki VI on the market.


----------



## kessel (Apr 5, 2019)

I discovered this one yesterday, has really nice Taiko sounds:

https://insessionaudio.com/products/taiko-creator/


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes Taiko Creator is great. My favourite Taiko library.

There's also Evolution Series World Percussion Taikos, and In Session Audio's predecessor Nine Volt Audio had Taiko 2 which pops up for sale every now and then, but I prefer Taiko Creator now.


----------



## kessel (Apr 5, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Yes Taiko Creator is great. My favourite Taiko library.
> 
> There's also Evolution Series World Percussion Taikos, and In Session Audio's predecessor Nine Volt Audio had Taiko 2 which pops up for sale every now and then, but I prefer Taiko Creator now.



Yes, I've finally purchased it as I'm actually working on a song where I need exactly that kind of sound and as it's still on st. Patricks day sale I did it. I find it has the best Taiko sound I've found in any demo and seems to be really flexible and easy to use.


----------



## minky_records (Jun 9, 2019)

fantasy sound said:


> Speaking of Japanese traditional instruments, the first things that come to my mind are Sho and Hichiriki (篳篥). In fact, it is Hichiriki that plays a main melody in Japanese classical music Gagaku. So I'm wondering why there is almost no Hichiriki VI on the market.


I've been looking for Hichiriki plugins but to no avail so far, just checked out the OP's link to Legatone, but it didn't sound very like what I was expecting. Would be much appreciated if anyone finds anything worth sharing :]


----------



## JohnG (Jun 9, 2019)

kessel said:


> Sonica JP Koto 13



This is quite good.

[edit: Sonica have updated their player engine for the Koto 20 and Koto 17 to give more options. So, even better and more flexibility]


----------



## kessel (Jun 9, 2019)

minky_records said:


> I've been looking for Hichiriki plugins but to no avail so far, just checked out the OP's link to Legatone, but it didn't sound very like what I was expecting. Would be much appreciated if anyone finds anything worth sharing :]



I tried the Shinobue demo by Legatone and finally discarded their plugins, the sound is very artificial and doesn't even have different sample velocities to make it sound realistic at all. Hope we can find something similar soon.

I would keep an eye on sonica japan instruments, they have included a Gagaku Orchestra in their plans for 2019 and Gagaku orchestras also may include Hichiriki. I only wonder when they are finally going to release that Gagaku Orchestra since almost half 2019 year is already over and they haven't released anything new yet.

The info on their plans is all the way down this link:
http://sonica.jp/instruments/10th_anniversary/



JohnG said:


> This is quite good.



Yes, Sonica Japan has become my first reference for japanese instruments after I got the koto 13, the tsugaru shamisen and the shakuhachi from their website, their work is very good in every term and I hope they keep doing such a good work on future releases. Other developers I really keep in mind are premiere sound factory and insession audio, their taiko creator is great.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 10, 2019)

The upcoming Sonica Kabuki and Noh Percussion for Kontakt will be $320 US. Hope they'll be offering a fairly substantial intro sale, or I won't be able to afford it.


----------



## Zee (Jun 10, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> The upcoming Sonica Kabuki and Noh Percussion for Kontakt


is it different from their BFD one ?


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 10, 2019)

Legatone

Ryuteki



Hichiriki



Nohkan



Kagurabue



Shinobue



Kagurasuzu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jSXzfbbs9w


----------



## fantasy sound (Jun 10, 2019)

Zee said:


> is it different from their BFD one ?


Every instrument is in 96khz and some will be newly added.
There are 56 instruments in the BFD version, and 65 in the upcoming Kontakt version, which includes newly recorded Hayashi voices and Nohkan libraries, according to their site.
http://www.sonica.jp/instruments/index.php/ja/products/kabuki-noh-percussion-96k


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 10, 2019)

Decent free Nagoya harp and koto here: https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments


----------



## mojamusic (Jun 10, 2019)

Great thread


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 10, 2019)

UVI World Suite has a bunch as well, that don't seem to yet have dedicated libraries.

When I checked a month or so ago, it looked like Sonica is in expansion mode, so we may see more from them over time.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 11, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> When I checked a month or so ago, it looked like Sonica is in expansion mode, so we may see more from them over time.


They are indeed, the full list of planned releases is in the link Kessel shared about midway down page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Mattias (Dec 9, 2019)

I give a try to se if there's life still in this thread. 

Anyone having experience with the PREMIER SOUND FACTORY *Shakuhachi:*




or the Suonopuro Shakuhachi:


Easy to play? Ok sounding?

In the demos I like the sounopuro. Just not totally convinced by the sound quality / micing.

Any other libraries better ?

The Chinese xiao flute could also be of interest.


----------



## kessel (Dec 9, 2019)

I have the Premier Sound Factory Shakuhachi on my future purchases list, but as I got the Sonica Japan Shakuhachi already I don't feel like I need a second one so soon.

I'm very happy with the sonica japan one but it's quite expensive so I got it on a sale, which rarely takes place but I waited patiently for it to happen. I didn't know about the sounopuro, it sounds nice to me, also the ventus shakuhachi by impact soundworks if you don't want to expend much money.

In my case I'm mainly searching for genuine japanese instruments as my music has a japanese background to it and I don't want to mix other asian instruments on it, but I also like the japanese and some indian flutes as well, just don't have the money to get everything I would like to 

I don't know either how good are the chinese kong instruments, but they offer a full orchestra containing several chinese wind instruments as well.


----------



## Mattias (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. I don't think the sonica is the one I need. I have tried the ventus but it was just to much breath noise for my need.


----------



## kessel (Dec 11, 2019)

Mattias said:


> Thanks for your reply. I don't think the sonica is the one I need. I have tried the ventus but it was just to much breath noise for my need.



Yeah, at the end it's all about which sound you might need for your purposes. For me the sonic is great because it fits exactly what I'm looking for.

It's also a great library with a lot of articulations and very flexible, but if the sound doesn't fit your ideas it doesn't make sense. Maybe you want to look after some Bansuri libraries as well, it's a typical flute from India and similar to the Chinese Xiao or the Japanese Shinobue I think...


----------



## kessel (Dec 11, 2019)

I forgot to mention there are also a couple of ethnic libraries that include flutes amongst other ethnic instruments from all over the world






RA - Collection of World Instrument Plugins | EastWest


RA VST plugin is a diverse collection of sampled world instruments from across continents Africa, the Americas, Europe, Asia, and Australia.




www.soundsonline.com













UVI World Suite 2 - Instrumente aus aller Welt


Eine beeindruckende Sammlung traditioneller und folkloristischer Sounds; über 65000 Samples, 369 Instrumente und über 10000 Loops und Phrasen, alle nach Regionen und Typ durchsuchbar




www.uvi.net


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 12, 2019)

New Shakuhachi library today from Rast Sound:









Master Shakuhachi - Rast Sound


Recorded with Master Fukuda Teruhisa in Japan, this unique Shakuhachi library offers a solo instrument with 6 articulations, wealth of rare performances & patterns. Available for Kontakt & WAV formats. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw0miiX_gaghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXNXk_Qf2S0...




rastsound.com





I can't listen at work, so have no idea how good it is yet.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 12, 2019)

It sounds nice, but for me it is likely redundant as I have the one from ISW and also Spitfire's Andy Findon Kitbag as well as one from Samplephonics, as far as dedicated libraries go.


----------



## kessel (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes, sounds interesting, depending on what one needs could be an interesting purchase as well, thanks for sharing it. By the way, I think another interesting purchase from that shop is the Asian Colours library, very unique sounds there









Asian Colours - Rast Sound


Recorded over several years in Vietnam, Indonesia, Cambodia, Tibet, Japan and China. The library offers multiple male and female vocals, various solo instruments and field recordings. Laptop Hooligans travelled all over Asia and recorded male and female ritual vocals, instruments, rare ambiences...




rastsound.com


----------



## playz123 (Dec 13, 2019)

Still waiting for that elusive Sonica sale to purchase their Koto library.


----------



## kessel (Dec 13, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Still waiting for that elusive Sonica sale to purchase their Koto library.



oh yeah, I was lucky I could get three of their plugins on the 10th anniversary sale, I think it was around a year ago and since then the only sale I've seen was the introductory price for the remastered not & kabuki percussion library, which was for me too expensive even on sale


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm picking up the Rast Shakuhachi for no other reason than the player they recorded... instantly recognizable to my ears... would like a deeper sample-set, but for the money it's a must have.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 13, 2019)

kessel said:


> oh yeah, I was lucky I could get three of their plugins on the 10th anniversary sale, I think it was around a year ago and since then the only sale I've seen was the introductory price for the remastered not & kabuki percussion library, which was for me too expensive even on sale


I didn’t realize that they had released the Kontakt version percussion so thanks for posting this. The banner on their site still shows that it’s on sale. Is that correct? Is that the sale price?? I’m still considering it because I’ve wanted a set of that percussion for a while. But I thought I could save a few bucks by not having to purchase a separate player to use the content as it used to be.


----------



## kessel (Dec 14, 2019)

galactic orange said:


> I didn’t realize that they had released the Kontakt version percussion so thanks for posting this. The banner on their site still shows that it’s on sale. Is that correct? Is that the sale price?? I’m still considering it because I’ve wanted a set of that percussion for a while. But I thought I could save a few bucks by not having to purchase a separate player to use the content as it used to be.



the sale price was something around $230 or $240 I think and the regular is $320, which is what I am seeing currently on their website. They seem to have forgotten to take off that sale banner from the website.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 31, 2019)

Well, finally...a week AFTER I purchased Koto13! 


"Happy New Year!
To welcome in 2020, we are running a modest, little sale.
Take advantage of this discount and pick up another Sonica Instruments title.

And keep an eye out for several major releases we have in store for 2020.

This year, again, we will continue to bring the sounds of Japanese instruments and the artistry of Japanese performers to musicians around the world.

Sonica Instruments Team
*
20% OFF ALL PRODUCTS
January 1 - 15, 2020 

KOTO13 $240 → $192
TSUGARU SHMISEN $240 → $192
SHAKUHACHI $240 → $192
SHO $240 → $192
KABUKI & NOH PERCUSSION 96k Master Edition  $320  → $256"*


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 31, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Well, finally...a week AFTER I purchased Koto13!
> 
> 
> "Happy New Year!
> ...


Thank you! Super like this. Jumping on the percussion! Any other recommendations?


----------



## playz123 (Dec 31, 2019)

galactic orange said:


> Thank you! Super like this. Jumping on the percussion! Any other recommendations?


Definitely the Koto, of course. I'm going for the Shakuhachi. I have these instruments from other developers, but they just don't match up to the Sonica ones.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 31, 2019)

Wow, thanks for the heads-up! I'm probably going to buy the Koto, as it does indeed go beyond what ISW did with their now-old (yet best-in-class for many years) Koto Nation.

So far, I can't see mention of release samples, which was one big complaint about Koto Nation, but the three mics, 26 articulations, and 28 scales, are selling points on their own.

I may pick up some of their other stuff as well, including the percussion, which I gave up when I made a bundle of my BFD stuff to sell earlier this year. I didn't realize the Kontakt version is now available.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 31, 2019)

I changed my mind; every product sounds hyper-aggressive in the audio demos. Maybe I just don't like Japanese instruments when they're at their most authentic? I may still consider the Koto if it has release samples and if further comparison indicates it has more authenticity of articulations than Koto Nation, but I MUCH prefer the sound of the latter, and the same is true of the other instruments from Sonica when comparing audio demos to what I already own by other developers. Super high prices!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 31, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I changed my mind; every product sounds hyper-aggressive in the audio demos. Maybe I just don't like Japanese instruments when they're at their most authentic? I may still consider the Koto if it has release samples and if further comparison indicates it has more authenticity of articulations than Koto Nation, but I MUCH prefer the sound of the latter, and the same is true of the other instruments from Sonica when comparing audio demos to what I already own by other developers. Super high prices!


Have you watched the Koto walkthrough? There's some more delicate playing in there. 

Another option you could check out for Koto is from another Japanese developer - Premier Sound Factory It's much more affordable than the Sonica version (I'd pick it up as well if I hadn't already blown my budget on. (ps scroll down the page - that massive picture at the top got me to think I'd just clicked on a thumbnail and opened a jpg, but it turns out all the details are off screen).


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 31, 2019)

Oh, thanks for the reminder about PSF having a Koto! I've still been hesitant to add them to my vendor list due to some caveats people post about product updates. But they have remained on my radar for several instruments. I'll check them out now and see if they have a sale.

I did watch that one demo that was more delicate, but I still prefer the timbre of ISW's. Perhaps instrument choice or even playing technique, as ISW went for a classical vs. modern approach. When I had Koto playing friends in the 80's back when I was in Boston, that framed my preferences, and they were all traditionalists with instrument choices that also were in line with those sympathies.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 31, 2019)

I actually have both the ISW and the Sonica, and I find the Sonica is far better (and it really should be given the difference in price). The ISW has a microtuning function, but the presets available are all Turkish/Arabian tunings, while the Sonica has an enormous amount of Japanese tunings. There's also more attention to different Aside from that the Sonica just has a much richer tone out of the box, which I think is partly down to the tunings, partly down to the ringing out of the sustain after release (this can be replicated in ISW with the sustain pedal of course) and partly down to the room.

Regarding Sonica's Shamisen, that one does sound more aggressive than the shamisen that is normally used to accompany Koto and Shakuhachi as it's a different style of Shamisen used for playing Tsugaru music. They do have other styles of shamisen planned (Hozosao, Chuzao and Futuzao) though there's no telling when they'll be released (2020 according to the bottom of this webpage: http://sonica.jp/instruments/10th_anniversary/ post, but considering that with the exception of Kabuki and Noh Percussion, none of the 2019 releases have happened yet, it may be still some way off).


----------



## playz123 (Dec 31, 2019)

Mark, I do have some of the instruments you mentioned from the 'other' developers that were mentioned, but personally I also feel the Sonica Koto is the best due to sonic quality, ease of use, authenticity etc. Yes, perhaps if one isn't interested in "authentic" or even knows when something sounds authentic, then they might feel another product is better. But, for example, when I compared the PSF Koto with the Sonica one, to my ears there was big difference. So even though the price was twice as much I bought from Sonica. I'm now doing the same with the shakuhachi. I'm all for a cheaper price, but I also want to buy what I feel is the best for my work. As for release samples, I invite you to watch the walkthrough for the Koto on the Sonica web site. It should provide a great deal of information. And finally, a bit of trivia...Mario ("Evil Dragon") programmed the instrument so you can rest assured that the programming is solid. Regardless, hope you find what YOU like.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks, I'll check it out in more detail later. I absolutely despise videos as they are pretty much linear-access only, and that's not how I learn, as I'm a mathematician who is great at seeing patterns, so when I'm locked into someone else's idea of presentation order and style and have zero control, I don't learn as well, don't retain as long, etc. I prefer books because I have ten fingers and can quickly cross-reference without losing my place. But I'm a dying breed.

Anyway, I've been on beta teams with Mario before and have the utmost respect for his abilities, so it is good to know he was involved. And it may sound ironic, but my criticism of the harsh and distorted audio demos was that they sounded LESS authentic to me; perhaps appealing to a more modern pop sensibility. But I find that many vendors have horrible demos; especially Native Instruments. Even with minimal effort, I usually get better results myself. They're usually aiming for different ears though; mostly movie score composers (which I was myself, for a few years, but cheap indie films only). I will listen to some pure source recordings as well though (I have a few).


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm just listening to the Sonica Koto demos now and the sound is jaw-droppingly gorgeous. I like the sound of the ISW Koto as well. I'm very grateful that these companies provide these instruments. However, some study of the correct scales and playing techniques will be necessary if I pick these up. Thank you to all on this thread who provide so much helpful information. I'm glad I held off buying "another string library" because these instruments are more exciting to me.


----------



## kessel (Dec 31, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Well, finally...a week AFTER I purchased Koto13!



I know that feeling, not from sonica sales but from other developers, it is really annoying when that happens and to be honest, I think putting a sale now is not the best moment after every other company have been offering sales on Black Friday, cyber Monday and Christmas... I have spent already too much and this sale comes at the worst point for me to invest on more software right now...

either way, thanks for the heads up and I would definitely recommend any of the Sonica VSTit’s, I’m glad I got koto13, shakuhachi and tsugaru shamisen on sale, the three of them are great



Mark Schmieder said:


> I changed my mind; every product sounds hyper-aggressive in the audio demos. Maybe I just don't like Japanese instruments when they're at their most authentic? I may still consider the Koto if it has release samples and if further comparison indicates it has more authenticity of articulations than Koto Nation, but I MUCH prefer the sound of the latter, and the same is true of the other instruments from Sonica when comparing audio demos to what I already own by other developers. Super high prices!



I own both Koto Nation and Sonica‘s Koto 13 and Sonics is way superior to Koto Nation, the sound quality, the flexibility, articulations, included convolution reverb... the price difference is more than justified. I personally haven’t used Koto Nation anymore since I own the Sonica libraries, but everything depends on how deep you want to work with these instruments and the kind of sound you need for your music - Koto nation is good for songs that don’t require too much of a realistic Koto sound, like maybe electronic music or game music where you don’t need to have a realistic Koto sound.

But if you need your Koto to sound realistic I would definitely go for sonica Koto 13 or maybe the one from premier sound factory because Koto nation is very limited. The positive thing about Koto nation is its price and the fact that you get an additional shamisen in case you might need one. I used Koto nation at the beginning because I couldn’t afford Sonica libraries and it helped me a lot when I started writing Koto and shamisen lines for my songs but as I said before, since I bought sonica Koto 13 and shamisen I haven’t touched Koto nation anymore. It just feels like a toy compared to sonica


----------



## Zee (Dec 31, 2019)

Their Shmisen is by far my favorite it has that cliche sound but still not cheesy i don't use it for authentic Japanese music but it works great with middle eastern strings along with the koto


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 31, 2019)

Koto13 doesn't have release samples. Considering Koto is basically long sustained notes most of the time, it doesn't make a lot of sense to have them.


----------



## galactic orange (Jan 1, 2020)

kessel said:


> Koto nation is good for songs that don’t require too much of a realistic Koto sound, like maybe electronic music or game music where you don’t need to have a realistic Koto sound.


The less traditional, more electronic styles are somewhat in my area of interest, though I’ll continue to use Koto Nation since I can’t afford all of the Sonica instruments.

I also have the ISW Shakuhachi so I’m covered there for now. But for me the Tsugaru Shamisen and the percussion are the most needed. That popular shamisen style is what I’ve been looking at getting for quite some time to use for rock / jazz and possibly in a traditional way with the percussion if I can learn the style.


----------



## galactic orange (Jan 1, 2020)

timprebble said:


> Also SonicCouture released Sho recently
> 
> http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/31-ethnic/g62-sheng-khaen-sho/


I had a look and a listen over at the Soniccouture site. They've got a selection of Korean instruments and this set including the Sho. Since it's on sale right now, it seems like a decent value compared to the Sonica Sho. Does anyone have experience with Sheng Khaen Sho or the other ethnic instruments on offer there? I only just picked up Soniccouture's Moonkits a few days ago, which is quality. Some really huge discounts (greater than 50%) on other ethnic instruments there, so please share your recommendations if you have some!


----------



## kessel (Jan 1, 2020)

galactic orange said:


> The less traditional, more electronic styles are somewhat in my area of interest, though I’ll continue to use Koto Nation since I can’t afford all of the Sonica instruments.
> 
> I also have the ISW Shakuhachi so I’m covered there for now. But for me the Tsugaru Shamisen and the percussion are the most needed. That popular shamisen style is what I’ve been looking at getting for quite some time to use for rock / jazz and possibly in a traditional way with the percussion if I can learn the style.



If you're mostly interested to use these sounds in electronic music I would say you don't even need to get the sonica instruments stuff. I am myself using these sounds in rather experimental modern/electronic music than traditional and I think the Kotos included in Koto Nation are a good choice already, maybe even the premiere factory one.

Sonica's Koto13 tries to be as loyal to the original model as it can get, meaning, the sound is more natural and harder to mix with synths and electronic drums. You might need to process the sound of that Koto13 plugin to get a good fit into electronic music, which is actually my idea. But in my case I am searching for a very specific idea where I need very realistic japanese traditional sounds.

By the way, didn't you get a shamisen with koto nation? If I remember correctly koto nation included a regular koto, a bass koto and shamisen too. Maybe that shamisen is also a better fit for your ideas than the one from sonica?

If you are also searching for japanese percussion you might have a look at taiko creator as well, they are still on sale for a short time I think, and even when this library doesn't include as many different instruments as the noh & kabuki percussion does, its quality is great and the plugin is very flexible, you can tweak the sound directly on the library to make something different and fresh sounding. I am using that library mixed up with the BFD3 version of kabuki and noh for japanese sounds. I wished I could afford the newer version by sonica instruments but even with the sale it is too expensive for me.


----------



## galactic orange (Jan 1, 2020)

kessel said:


> By the way, didn't you get a shamisen with koto nation? If I remember correctly koto nation included a regular koto, a bass koto and shamisen too. Maybe that shamisen is also a better fit for your ideas than the one from sonica?


You are right about koto nation. It's good enough for a lot of things, including electronic. The included ISW shamisen as well. The sonica tsugaru shamisen, however, looks like it's a perfect fit for that rock / jazz style; sounding like an authentic, live player in those styles. Really twangy and hard-hitting. I'll give the ISW one another play before I purchase another one though. Thanks.



kessel said:


> If you are also searching for japanese percussion you might have a look at taiko creator as well, they are still on sale for a short time I think, and even when this library doesn't include as many different instruments as the noh & kabuki percussion does, its quality is great and the plugin is very flexible, you can tweak the sound directly on the library to make something different and fresh sounding. I am using that library mixed up with the BFD3 version of kabuki and noh for japanese sounds. I wished I could afford the newer version by sonica instruments but even with the sale it is too expensive for me.


The taiko creator set looks interesting. I've already got Evolution taikos, the 8DIO set, and loads of other random ones in other libraries, the Evolution ones being the most authentic sounding to me. Even though it's on sale, I wonder if Taiko Creator will offer enough differences / advantages (workflow, sound) over the others I already have. If the extra percussion is enough, then it might be worth it, but I can't seem to find a specific list on the site.

Also, when I heard about the Sonica Kabuki and Noh Percussion becoming available, I was glad that I wouldn't have to spring for the whole BFD interface + sound set. But as you said, even on sale it's pretty pricey so I'm a little disappointed. Still, it looks like a quality product. It's too bad that other developers such as Soniccouture and ISW haven't offered a less-detailed, yet comprehensive Japanese percussion set in the same vein for less. I'm half expecting to buy the Sonica percussion, only to see one of these companies release exactly what I was looking for all this time. Either that or Native Instruments will finally add a Japanese instrument set to their Discovery Series. (I find it bewildering that one of the four main NI offices is in Japan, yet they haven't released something like this.)


----------



## MSutherlandComp (Jan 1, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Koto13 doesn't have release samples. Considering Koto is basically long sustained notes most of the time, it doesn't make a lot of sense to have them.


+1, Was wondering why no one was bringing this up.


----------



## Zanderhsu (Aug 19, 2020)

i really appreciate your precious information


----------



## Zanderhsu (Dec 19, 2020)

i have a question. anyone know Japanese style vocal sample? i search for long time

i mean like this : 

if anyone know. please tell me.thank you


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2020)

Zanderhsu said:


> i have a question. anyone know Japanese style vocal sample? i search for long time
> 
> i mean like this :
> 
> if anyone know. please tell me.thank you




Oh hell. I didn't know I needed something like that.


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 19, 2020)

Does anyone know if the premier sound factory shakuhachi has sampled or scripted legato?


----------



## newman (Dec 19, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> Does anyone know if the premier sound factory shakuhachi has sampled or scripted legato?


You can ask here








KVR Forum: Premier Sound Factory Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Premier Sound Factory Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Zanderhsu (Dec 20, 2020)

newman said:


> You can ask here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh!ok. thx


----------



## Crowe (Dec 20, 2020)

Zanderhsu said:


> oh!ok. thx



Pretty sure he was talking about the Shakuhachi.


----------



## Zanderhsu (Dec 20, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Pretty sure he was talking about the Shakuhachi.


haha you're right.


----------



## fantasy sound (Dec 20, 2020)

Zanderhsu said:


> i have a question. anyone know Japanese style vocal sample? i search for long time
> 
> i mean like this :
> 
> if anyone know. please tell me.thank you




Well, that’s kind of traditional Japanese singing, but not exactly; it was, according to the composer Kenji Kawai, written in the style of Bulgarian singing, and yet sung by Nishida Syatyuu, one of the Japanese traditional folk groups, so it's a magical mixture of different musical styles, I’d say. Really love it and the movie as well.

Perhaps you could try Strezov Sampling Rhodope, which is one of the closest sounding libraries so far as I know.


----------



## Zanderhsu (Dec 20, 2020)

fantasy sound said:


> Well, that’s kind of traditional Japanese singing, but not exactly; it was, according to the composer Kenji Kawai, written in the style of Bulgarian singing, and yet sung by Nishida Syatyuu, one of the Japanese traditional folk groups, so it's a magical mixture of different musical styles, I’d say. Really love it and the movie as well.
> 
> Perhaps you could try Strezov Sampling Rhodope, which is one of the closest sounding libraries so far as I know.



yes.it's closest sounding. but still not i want.and thanks for your reply

sorry my english is poor.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 20, 2020)

fantasy sound said:


> Speaking of Japanese traditional instruments, the first things that come to my mind are Sho and Hichiriki (篳篥). In fact, it is Hichiriki that plays a main melody in Japanese classical music Gagaku. So I'm wondering why there is almost no Hichiriki VI on the market.


I think the answer is that to western ears, traditional Japanese sounds are very shrill and harsh. Our ears are not used to listening to these sounds as "music" and their qualities are what we consider unpleasant in our western instrument sounds in which we desire "smooth" non-harsh tones.

Its interesting that Japanese Pop music is generally mixed with more high EQ and less bass than western pop music. This has been the case for many years and I'm not quite sure why (maybe it has to do with the fact that few Japanese rooms can support heavy bass response due to the difference in construction? Although the Japanese studios themselves are some of the best in the world). Engineers I worked with in Japan were always commenting on this and many Japanese artist would travel outside of Japan to get a different sound. It may be changing with the influence of K-pop which is much more hip-hop oriented and this is influencing the Japanese music market as well (most of which doesn't flow outside of Japan as K-pop does).


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 20, 2020)

Reminds me of this old interview with Asahito Nanjo, who mastered rock band records to be about as loud as Merzbow, and justified that as "There wouldn't be any need to do that if everyone lived in solid, soundproof houses and they could buy good stereos and big speakers cheaply. The levels on the Mainliner record are done out of love. That's my policy, when I'm doing something hard"






An Interview with Asahito Nanjo of High Rise


Squealer Music is a record label with an international roster of refuseniks and experimentalists including the Acid Mothers Temple, Chris Speed's yeah NO, High Rise, Gold Sparkle Band, Last Days of May, Major Stars, Circle, Shiny Beast, Charles Curtis, William Hooker, Tono-Bungay, the Tower...



www.squealermusic.com





Of course, nowhere near mainstream or traditional music, and Norwegian black metal was about as shrill though not as loud around the same era, but interesting that he's linking it directly to house construction. I've thought there might be something to that in general. Places with cheap real estate are easier for drummers to get more practice time in, for one thing.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 21, 2020)

This looks new, with 15% off intro price... http://www.sonica.jp/instruments/index.php/en/products/sanshin

Over 20 GB compressed, so it's seriously deep, $212 intro price ($250 reg).


----------



## fantasy sound (Dec 21, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> I think the answer is that to western ears, traditional Japanese sounds are very shrill and harsh. Our ears are not used to listening to these sounds as "music" and their qualities are what we consider unpleasant in our western instrument sounds in which we desire "smooth" non-harsh tones.


Interestingly, traditional instruments were not always pleasing even to the Japanese nobles in ancient times. For example, Sei Shonagon, a well-known court lady in 10-11th century Japan, once wrote bad about Hichiriki in her famous easay:

“Hichiriki is a very annoying instrument, which would be a bush cricket if you compared it to an Autumn insect. I hate to listen to it close by[…]”

But she also noted that it sounded “very impressive” when used in a certain ritual together with other woodwinds. 
So I would say whether they sound harsh or not may depend on the situation where they are used, rather than on the listener's nationality.


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 21, 2020)

Personally, I hope that Native Instruments will continue their Discovery series with the traditional sounds from Asia. Perhaps an annual gift I've just spotted on their website is a hint in this direction. 






Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com





P.S. I would also like to mention a small shakuhachi library from unEarthed Sampling here called "Stealth Wind". I've purchased it a while ago through Kontakt Hub. It is nowhere as extensive and feature-rich as some more known libraries out there but could be a solid choice for someone who needs that "particular mood" here and there.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Personally, I hope that Native Instruments will continue their Discovery series with the traditional sounds from Asia.


Thank you for sharing this. It has taken NI a very long time to add asian instruments to their Discovery series. I’m hoping for the Japanese set though.


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 21, 2020)

As an owner of Komplete 12 standard I'm really not a fan of the two(?) NI Discovery series products included, the percussion is pretty cool but the melodic instruments are pretty barebones with no round robin or even dynamic layers sometimes


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2020)

DSmolken said:


> This looks new, with 15% off intro price... http://www.sonica.jp/instruments/index.php/en/products/sanshin
> 
> Over 20 GB compressed, so it's seriously deep, $212 intro price ($250 reg).


This looks very nice, but I was hoping for a sale on all their instruments like they did last year (Didn’t pick them up because I ran out of funds). The Tsugaru Shamisen is more interesting to me. And I’d like to get the percussion, but it’s priced a bit high.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 21, 2020)

Zanderhsu said:


> i have a question. anyone know Japanese style vocal sample? i search for long time
> 
> i mean like this :
> 
> if anyone know. please tell me.thank you



I asked a Japanese developer, got confirmation that there's nothing like that out there, aside from maybe some bits in Ethno World collections.


----------



## Gerry (Dec 22, 2020)

Konnichiwa, all you cool cats. I just wanted to pass along the news that I saw buried in a Loot Audio email a few days ago an announcement of a whole bunch of new Japanese instruments from a company called Versus Audio. It seems they have a shamisen, koto, kankara, and two different sanshins, plus a few other non-Japanese instruments. None of them would break the bank, and their intro offer is 20% off through the end of the year. A very cursory listen to the videos sounded like they're decent at this price point. I'll look forward to others checking them out and reporting back in more detail. Cheers.

https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/Versus-Audio


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 22, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> As an owner of Komplete 12 standard I'm really not a fan of the two(?) NI Discovery series products included, the percussion is pretty cool but the melodic instruments are pretty barebones with no round robin or even dynamic layers sometimes



I agree. But I still find "Discovery" series a comprehensive solution for ethnic sounds if you, like me, need those from time to time. However, there are certainly much more detailed libraries out there.


----------



## newman (Dec 22, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> Does anyone know if the premier sound factory shakuhachi has sampled or scripted legato?


"Yes! The Shakuhachi Premier has a natural legato system with a switch.
Thank you for your interest.
Ichiro " Source:








KVR Forum: Shakuhachi - is the legato sampled or scripted? - Premier Sound Factory Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Shakuhachi - is the legato sampled or scripted? - Premier Sound Factory Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 22, 2020)

.


newman said:


> "Yes! The Shakuhachi Premier has a natural legato system with a switch.
> Thank you for your interest.
> Ichiro " Source:
> 
> ...


I feel like that's a bit of a "yes" answer for "x or y?" question so I'm not sure if it answers the question. Could be a language barrier or even dodging the question but I feel a bit shy asking again cause I don't know how to explain the question better 😄


----------



## newman (Dec 22, 2020)

Ask again. That seems to be a friendly forum and developer. Surely there is some language barrier but give it a go.


----------



## Zanderhsu (Dec 23, 2020)

DSmolken said:


> I asked a Japanese developer, got confirmation that there's nothing like that out there, aside from maybe some bits in Ethno World collections.


thx for your reply!


----------



## Lukas Vokrinek (Dec 27, 2020)

Gerry said:


> Konnichiwa, all you cool cats. I just wanted to pass along the news that I saw buried in a Loot Audio email a few days ago an announcement of a whole bunch of new Japanese instruments from a company called Versus Audio. It seems they have a shamisen, koto, kankara, and two different sanshins, plus a few other non-Japanese instruments. None of them would break the bank, and their intro offer is 20% off through the end of the year. A very cursory listen to the videos sounded like they're decent at this price point. I'll look forward to others checking them out and reporting back in more detail. Cheers.
> 
> https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/Versus-Audio


These actually seem to sound really good! The UI is um... functional, I guess. Currently at 50% off on the company's (versusaudio.com) site through 01/10! Some of the other libraries they have are also pretty unique and worth checking out.


----------



## Gerry (Dec 27, 2020)

Lukas Vokrinek said:


> These actually seem to sound really good! The UI is um... functional, I guess. Currently at 50% off on the company's (versusaudio.com) site through 01/10! Some of the other libraries they have are also pretty unique and worth checking out.



Thanks, Lukas. I did a cursory search, but I couldn't find the company's main website. Glad you did, because the prices are even better there. And unless there's a compelling reason otherwise, why not support the developer by going through their website?


----------



## Lukas Vokrinek (Dec 27, 2020)

Gerry said:


> Thanks, Lukas. I did a cursory search, but I couldn't find the company's main website. Glad you did, because the prices are even better there. And unless there's a compelling reason otherwise, why not support the developer by going through their website?


Agreed! And you're very welcome Gerry. The download speeds seem a little slow, though that also applies to Loot Audio, to a point. The developer's website is functional. Definitely a treasure trove of unique stuff there. The Horror instrument for instance, makes my skin crawl :O And there are a lot of useful sci-fi foley sounds there as well. I wonder why this dev seems to have very little presence; the quality of the instruments seems really high.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm personally hoping that NI does NOT do an "Asia" Discovery Series chapter, as it would be spread too thin and not be good at any one thing. Based on their Xmas freebie, I'm hoping they'll do a more focused China library that is in-depth and covers a lot of ground.

No reason they couldn't then do a Japan library, or even Korea, later on.

I overlooked NI Discovery Series at first, as I already had the full Balinese Gamelan from SC and didn't find much that I wanted to use in the West Africa addition, but the others are fantastic and each one is better than the last, putting these at top-of-list for authenticity, smooth phrasing, articulations, sampling quality, and timbral choice (often multiple instruments are sampled for variety vs. just one make and model).

As for the new Sonica library that was released right before Xmas, I'm trying to like it but it reminds me too much of a bluegrass banjo, and the only banjo I like is the tenor banjo played Irish style.

Interesting points about Japanese construction. You are referring to Tatami, I think? I can see how it would have a huge impact on bass response and dispersion.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 28, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> As for the new Sonica library that was released right before Xmas, I'm trying to like it but it reminds me too much of a bluegrass banjo, and the only banjo I like is the tenor banjo played Irish style.


I gave the Sonica Sanshin demos a listen and concluded that I wouldn't have much use for that sound. It seems more appropriate for that traditional Okinawan style. However, I've wanted the Tsugaru Shamisen since it was on sale about year ago. I chose to buy other things and it appears that the Sonica instruments don't have sales often. Here's hoping for a New Year sale in the next few days.

[Apparently, there's an additional discount on the Sanshin for Virtuoso Japanese Series users. It doesn't say what happens if you buy one of their instruments from now during the Sanshin intro period. Only that previous purchasers received a code.]


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 28, 2020)

Quick note, in the next few months we'll be launching a new taiko library featuring a variety of solo taikos recorded in a studio by one of the finest taiko players in the US, Isaku Kageyama. 8 instruments in total with lots of articulations each (center, cross stick, rim shoulder, edge, muted, etc.) Stay tuned!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 29, 2020)

Just saw this on the Sonica site:




Looks like they’ll be having a sale, but the prices haven’t changed and probably won’t until the 1st Japan time.

http://sonica.jp/instruments/index.php/en/


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 31, 2020)

The Japanese Sonica site already has their New Year sale running from 12/28 to 1/10. There are even some limited time bundles for extra savings, but so far these are only on the Japanese site. I hope that these bundles will be available when the sale starts on the English site too. If not, I’ll have to decide if paying in yen is worth the hassle.

https://store.minet.jp/item_list.html?keyword=sonica

If any developers are planning to release new Japanese instrument libraries this year (aside from the taikos mentioned above) then now would be a good time to drop a hint before I drop some considerable cash on these Sonica ones.


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 14, 2021)

fantasy sound said:


> Sei Shonagon, a well-known court lady in 10-11th century Japan, once wrote bad about Hichiriki in her famous easay:
> 
> “Hichiriki is a very annoying instrument, which would be a bush cricket if you compared it to an Autumn insect. I hate to listen to it close by[…]”


She should just have put a bit of Gullfoss on it.


----------



## Uncle Ox (Mar 7, 2021)

8DIO Productions
Kokiriko Percussion (no taiko)​


----------



## bill5 (Mar 7, 2021)

Link doesn't work -


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 26, 2021)

PRODUCT - Sonica Instruments


Virtuoso Japanese Series The KONTAKT library from Japan makes Japanese sounds sound correct and beautiful, and delivers them to people all over the world.This is the KONTAKT library from Japan.SALE KOTO 13 Version 2A Kontakt library reproducing the nuances of the 13-string koto so naturally it...




sonica.jp





Sonica Koto 17 and Koto 20 (actually a 21-string Koto) have now been released and are on introductory sale (though that pricing doesn't show up on their website; just at the KVR product announcement page).

Koto 17 is a bass model. Not sure if that's the first bass koto on the market; I can check when I'm less busy.

Note that the Sonica website was broken for a few days while they re-did it for the new products. I had visited it over the weekend and gave up, so wasn't too surprised to see new products today.


----------



## Tremendouz (Apr 26, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Koto 17 is a bass model. Not sure if that's the first bass koto on the market; I can check when I'm less busy.


ISW Koto Nation has one


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 26, 2021)

I own that one, and am perfectly happy with it so have been hesitant to spend a few hundred on another one. I remembered that ISW threw in an additional instrument but had forgotten what it was. I'm trying to avoid unnecessary overlap at this point, to focus on perfecting a smaller set.


----------



## gedlig (Apr 26, 2021)

Premier sound factory also have a bass koto.


----------



## galactic orange (Apr 26, 2021)

I was considering the Koto 13 and now we have the Koto 20 on sale. I’m not familiar enough to know whether a 20 (or 21) string koto would cover everything a 13 string koto can do. I also have the ISW koto with bass koto included, so might the Koto 20 offer more of what the others don’t?


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 26, 2021)

For Western tastes/aesthetics, I still think the 13 is the best bet... they all sound amazing. Thanks @Mark Schmieder for the heads-up!


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 27, 2021)

Man oh man, check out this promo video. Wow.




Link to the general product page below. Discounted price till the end of May.









KOTO 20 - Sonica Instruments


This is a simple, virtual product.




sonica.jp


----------



## galactic orange (Apr 27, 2021)

I listened to the demos and they both sound wonderful. It’s a shame that they didn’t put Koto 13 on sale too, but I know that pushing the new product is the goal here. Even on sale these are on the high end of the price scale for one instrument. Considering Strezov JADE right now which comes with loads of instruments for just a bit more.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 28, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> Man oh man, check out this promo video. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do they ever do discount ? curious. ehehe


----------



## gedlig (Apr 28, 2021)

constaneum said:


> do they ever do discount ? curious. ehehe


I think they only did a discount (10 or 15%) during the last couple of new years. Unless I'm mistaking it for another company.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 28, 2021)

gedlig said:


> I think they only did a discount (10 or 15%) during the last couple of new years. Unless I'm mistaking it for another company.


Ooo...that's a very little. Not like 30 or 50% done by most companies


----------



## gedlig (Apr 28, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Ooo...that's a very little. Not like 30 or 50% done by most companies


I was slightly wrong. Went a few pages back and during the 2019-2020 new year sale Sonica did 20% off, and the same was for the last new year sale in january. Still not a lot compared to most developers.


----------



## heisenberg (May 17, 2021)

It is on sale until the end of May. I watched the promo video again (I think the 3rd time). It still sounds as amazing and breathtaking as it did on first viewing. The video production of the trailer/demo is classy and first rate. I wish they were all like that. 

It appears that the UI is well done and relatively easy to use. For those of us that have other KOTO libraries, these interfaces can get quite convaluted and a pain in the patootie to use.

I'll post it again so those who want to watch it, don't have to hunt and peck for it..


----------



## Lukas Vokrinek (May 17, 2021)

They look amazing, but they're quite pricey as a per instrument purchase. I've been using the Versus Audio's Shamisen, Koto, Taishogoto and they've been very usable and quite customizable at that. The UI is kind of pedestrian, but the scripting is solid and once you come to grasp with said UI, they're actually really nice. They have seasonal sales every year, plus BF and they can each be had between 30 and 50bucks during that sale which is quite a deal. Their guitars and folly packages are also quite lovely.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 5, 2021)

And of course now we have NI East Asia to add to the list, even if it also includes Chinese and Korean instruments. I have not had a chance to compare its Koto with dedicated libraries or those from others, so do not yet know its articulation list or features.


----------



## IgneousOne (Jul 5, 2021)

Just picked up 'East Asia' so far I'm impressed, I got it for the percussion libraries primarily, I'm a big fan of their Middle East and India percussion libraries.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 5, 2021)

Lukas Vokrinek said:


> They look amazing, but they're quite pricey as a per instrument purchase.


Sonica instruments do a weak job explaining what their instruments can do and WHY they are expensive. They are totally worth it.

I've bought most of their stuff now (even the Sho) and, if you read the manual (I know, outrageous expectations!), they are dynamite. But you actually have to read it, alas, something I almost never do with other libraries.

Armed with a bit of knowledge, it's amazing what these things can accomplish. It sounds as though there's a player standing in the room. Sadly, everything I wrote is not released and is for a company, so I can't share yet. And I really like the low-octave Koto, not just for "Asia" but in general. A beefy, somewhat unexpected sound. One more thing -- they've updated their engine for the Koto 17 and Koto 20 from the Koto 13 I bought some time back, and there are more variations available now.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 28, 2021)

Fluffy Audio has just released a free Koto library: https://www.fluffyaudio.com/shop/koto/

Thank you Fluffy 

Edit: now I've downloaded, it's a very nice library for a freebie. However it's chromatically tuned without traditional Japanese tunings, so it's not the most authentically Japanese sounding library. Still very useful though.


----------



## Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2021)

Yeah, as I said in another thread today, I can't get past the cart stage.

I'd be curious to hear if anyone else running Safari is able to.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi,

Anyone using the Sonica Instruments : *TSUGARU SHAMISEN *?

It's discounted at $ 213 until end of Sept. , Reg. Price $ 260

I'm missing a very good sounding Shamisen. If there are other options, that are as good, I will also consider. 



Thanks.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 22, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone using the Sonica Instruments : *TSUGARU SHAMISEN *?
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm using Tsugaru Shamisen. It's the most detailed Shamisen library on the market, can't really go wrong with it.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lode_Runner said:


> Fluffy Audio has just released a free Koto library: https://www.fluffyaudio.com/shop/koto/
> 
> Thank you Fluffy
> 
> Edit: now I've downloaded, it's a very nice library for a freebie. However it's chromatically tuned without traditional Japanese tunings, so it's not the most authentically Japanese sounding library.


It is if you play it right


----------



## bill5 (Sep 22, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Yes, I'm using Tsugaru Shamisen. It's the most detailed Shamisen library on the market,


Which is impressive, given how many Shamisen libraries there are out there.


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 22, 2021)

Found this walkthrough was useful and interesting...


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Yes, I'm using Tsugaru Shamisen. It's the most detailed Shamisen library on the market, can't really go wrong with it.


I have their KOTO 13 , Just upgraded to Ver. 2 and it's amazing.

I'm sure Tsugaru Shamisen is equally impressive. Sonica Instruments are first class when it comes to quality. I was just wondering if there are other alternatives, but I guess this one is #1.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 22, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone using the Sonica Instruments : *TSUGARU SHAMISEN *?
> 
> ...


It's good and there really isn't any other comparable shamisen libraries out there that I'm aware of.

Unfortunately for me it's a different style of shamisen used for Tsugaru music, not the chuzao type of shamisen that is traditionally used to accompany Koto and Shakuhachi. Sonica have said they'll be releasing other types of shamisen though there's no telling when they'll arrive.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 22, 2021)

bill5 said:


> It is if you play it right


How do I play it right?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 22, 2021)

Lode_Runner said:


> How do I play it right?


I am guessing, but I assume he means you have to play the traditional scales on the chromatic instrument. There are quite a few; an internet search should turn up good resources.

I just love these Sonica instruments. So many different plucking / picking sounds allows for a feeling that someone is actually playing the instruments.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2021)

Lode_Runner said:


> It's good and there really isn't any other comparable shamisen libraries out there that I'm aware of.
> 
> Unfortunately for me it's a different style of shamisen used for Tsugaru music, not the chuzao type of shamisen that is traditionally used to accompany Koto and Shakuhachi. Sonica have said they'll be releasing other types of shamisen though there's no telling when they'll arrive.


Hi @Lode_Runner ,

Thanks for the helpful feedback.  

Interesting, I have to check this detail a bit further, to better understand the difference between Chuzao , and Tsugaru type Shamisen.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 22, 2021)

I actually have the Sansin that I bought from Okinawa, it’s a smaller size of shaminsen. It’s so hard to play like actual performer, I just treat it like a 3 strings fret less guitar.  However I use my Sansin to record some weird effects, it’s just fun to play the actual instrument.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2021)

I found this helpful web resource for Traditional Japanese Music and Instruments. I thought it will be useful to share it here : https://japanesetradmusic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 22, 2021)

JohnG said:


> I am guessing, but I assume he means you have to play the traditional scales on the chromatic instrument. There are quite a few; an internet search should turn up good resources.
> 
> I just love these Sonica instruments. So many different plucking / picking sounds allows for a feeling that someone is actually playing the instruments.


Thanks John. I guess my thoughts were that Japanese scales would have intervals that are microtonally different to the Western chromatic scale, but that was an assumption on my part, and perhaps close approximations are achievable. I will have to research.

I love the Sonica instruments as well, they are so detailed as to sound very realistic, and they do allow selecting Japanese scales which for me instantly makes them more authentic to play.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 22, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Lode_Runner ,
> 
> Thanks for the helpful feedback.
> 
> Interesting, I have to check this detail a bit further, to better understand the difference between Chuzao , and Tsugaru type Shamisen.


This is a nice introduction


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2021)

Lode_Runner said:


> This is a nice introduction



THANKS


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 28, 2021)

JohnG said:


> Sonica instruments do a weak job explaining what their instruments can do and WHY they are expensive. They are totally worth it.


John I just wanted to say thank you for what you wrote regarding the Sonica instruments particularly the Koto instruments. After reading your feedback, and listening to every demo I could find, I bought the "three sisters" bundle (which is offered until the 30th). Wow! These are inspiring!!!

Is the Sonica Shakuhachi really at the same level as the Koto libraries? How playable is it (with out a ton of key switch dancing)?

I have Jade Orchestra but I feel like the one in there is milk toast. I am considering the Premiere Sound Factory one too...


----------



## JohnG (Sep 29, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Is the Sonica Shakuhachi really at the same level as the Koto libraries? How playable is it (with out a ton of key switch dancing)?


I love the Sonica Shakuhachi. I have written quite a bit with it and it's absolutely wonderful.

You do have to read the manual but the cool thing is you can play this instrument making the key switches as you go along or even afterwards if you prefer instead to work the CC1 wheel instead of key switches while playing.

It took me a little practice to get the hang of it, but I mean like an hour or two, not days or something. It's excellent.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you. Going to pick that up then!


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 29, 2021)

I’ve been considering the Shakuhachi, the Sho, or Koto 13 Ver. 2 while these are on sale. The ones I’ve got are Koto 20, Tsugaru Shamisen, and the Percussion.

Already having one Sonica Koto makes me a little reluctant to get another before getting something different. However, I’ve got alternative shakuhachi and sho libraries and can’t decide what the best pick would be if I can only choose one.

Is the shakuhachi the standout here? The sho does look amazingly playable.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 1, 2021)

Another new release for the list:
Evolution Series: Chronicles Miyabi





Chronicles Miyabi by Evolution Series is here!


In collaboration with virtuoso musicians Bronwyn Kirkpatrick and Satsuki Odamura we unveil this chapter of iconic traditional sounds. Focusing on the beautiful and rich Japanese heritage we captured a wealth of inspiring performances through the bass koto, koto, shamisen, shakuhachi and female...




vi-control.net


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 1, 2021)

Lode_Runner said:


> Another new release for the list:
> Evolution Series: Chronicles Miyabi
> 
> 
> ...


And suddenly in the span of a few months, loads of Japanese instruments are on the scene. I guess this is the latest thing. But I’m actually looking forward to checking this out!


----------



## gpinshonan (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello from Japan!

I just stumbled upon this forum and would like to give my take on the current batch of Japanese VST instruments available.

Yes, there are many options nowadays for Japanese instruments from the lower to the higher end. However, beware not all of these VST’s are of a professional quality let alone producing an authentic Japanese sound.

My partner (Akiko Hori) is a Japanese NeoClassical / Modern Classical composer producer here in
Shonan, Japan. Her studio setup includes many professional level VST’s including Japan’s Sonica Instruments. Recently Akiko has composed / produced a few new Japanese Modern Classical pieces that are getting good buzz not only here in Japan but overseas as well.

This is *NOT A SALES PITCH FOR SONICA or AKIKO HORI* but an opportunity for you to listen to what an experienced Japanese (Japan based) composer / producer using what she believes is a the best Japanese VST, and the resulting Japanese influenced music she has created.

Please visit Akiko Hori’s website below to have a listen.

https://www.akikohori.com/product/shiwasu-digital-download/

The Japanese tracks (samples) using Sonica instruments (among others) are:

Serenity
Something a little different
Sail away
Shiwasu


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 13, 2021)

Now is the time for sales in this category VST makers. Make it happen...my grubby hands are a rubbing.


----------



## branshen (Nov 13, 2021)

Anybody have the NI East Asia collection? How do you rate it compared to the specialised japanese VST instruments?


----------



## gedlig (Dec 27, 2021)

Sonica have started their new year's sale









New Year’s Sale begins today! - Sonica Instruments


Our annual New Year’s Sale is back! Sonica Instruments’ annual New Year’s Sale kicks off again. This year our eight Virtuoso Japanese Series titles — all of which are fully NKS/NA compatible — are on sale. We have also curated specially priced bundles available only during this sale. Interest in...




sonica.jp


----------



## Angus (Nov 15, 2022)

Tremendouz said:


> Does anyone know if the premier sound factory shakuhachi has sampled or scripted legato?


Just curious if you found an answer to this and how you found the library?


----------



## Tremendouz (Nov 15, 2022)

Angus said:


> Just curious if you found an answer to this and how you found the library?


The developer replied with this when I asked on KVR back then:

"Yes! The Shakuhachi Premier has a natural legato system with a switch.
Thank you for your interest.
Ichiro"

After giving the demos a closer listen I wasn't fully convinced about the sound so I kinda forgot about the library and now I'm into real woodwinds although my flute skills are laughable at best (I have a xiao and a million tin whistles, high, alto and low).


----------



## Angus (Nov 15, 2022)

Tremendouz said:


> The developer replied with this when I asked on KVR back then:
> 
> "Yes! The Shakuhachi Premier has a natural legato system with a switch.
> Thank you for your interest.
> ...


Thanks for confirming. I liked the tone of what I heard a lot, but a little wary of how usable it will be as I didn't find much about it. Also, I've no pressing need for a shaku. I'll look into it more if there is a sale.
Good luck with your wind performances. Practice makes... or there is always the option of returning to hours of tweaking samples!


----------



## Juulu (Nov 15, 2022)

Wow, can't believe I'm just now stumbling upon this thread. Some of the legatone stuff sounds awesome. Their site is completely in Japanese though and all the prices are in yen. Does anyone know if they accept USD?


----------



## kessel (Nov 21, 2022)

Juulu said:


> Wow, can't believe I'm just now stumbling upon this thread. Some of the legatone stuff sounds awesome. Their site is completely in Japanese though and all the prices are in yen. Does anyone know if they accept USD?


yes, it should work if you use their shop on booth.pm, I've never purchased any of their products but I've purchased music on booth.pm using paypal without a problem









LEGATONE - BOOTH


“レガート奏法をもっと手軽に”をコンセプトにした「DTMレガート音源」シリーズを中心に Native Instruments社のソフトウェアサンプラー「KONTAKT」専用のサンプリング音源ライブラリを制作しています。 [お知らせ] ■「冬こそDTM！KONTAKT専用音源特価」キャンペーン中です！ New! 寒さなどで外出も思わずためらってしまう季節だからこそ、DTMでの音楽制作にとっては、より集中できるチャンスでもあります！ ★冬こそDTM！KONTAKT専用音源特価キャンペーン(対象音源一覧)[2022/11/27 14:59まで]




legatone.booth.pm


----------



## kessel (Nov 21, 2022)

I've edited the first post to add some of the libraries mentioned in the thread and collect them together in the first message as well as too add NI Asia Spotlight Collection, which I think wasn't mentioned yet and I'm currently considering purchasing, but not sure yet since most of the Japanese instruments included are already on other libraries I own, has anyone tried it already?


----------



## jason3.14 (Nov 25, 2022)

Do you guys know if Premier Sound Factory Shakuhachi or Koto Kaguya ever go on sale? Thanks!


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 26, 2022)

Can anyone recommend a good Erhu ?


----------



## Olang (Nov 26, 2022)

nowimhere said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Erhu ?


As always, the one in Silk. East Asia has a good one as well.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 26, 2022)

nowimhere said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Erhu ?


Ample Sound’s Erhu is a pure gold.


----------



## jason3.14 (Nov 26, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Ample Sound’s Erhu is a pure gold.


Good to hear, I saw the pipa is also well-received. Considering getting the 6 in 1 China Bundle...


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 26, 2022)

jason3.14 said:


> Good to hear, I saw the pipa is also well-received. Considering getting the 6 in 1 China Bundle...


Link?


----------



## Evans (Nov 26, 2022)

nowimhere said:


> Link?








amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net


----------



## jason3.14 (Nov 26, 2022)

yea and then scroll to the bottom and click the button next to "6in1 China Bundle"


----------



## jason3.14 (Nov 28, 2022)

Olang said:


> As always, the one in Silk. East Asia has a good one as well.


Are articulations pretty limited/limiting in East Asia?


----------

